# Summarizing?



## Ben T (Jan 17, 2020)

Ben T said:


> I am new to boating in Florida. In the north I have my boat winterized, with fogging, stabilizer, antifreeze, etc. I am about to go north a little earlier than I wanted, so what do I or a marine mechanic do for my skiff to preserve my boat until I return in the fall? Is it an easy to do myself type of thing?
> Thanks for any help.
> Ben


----------



## Ben T (Jan 17, 2020)

Ok, no responses? What should be done to my engine when it is idle for the summer months? Would like someone to give me some insight.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

What kind of motor?


----------



## Ben T (Jan 17, 2020)

Sublime said:


> What kind of motor?


Yamaha 40hp 4 stroke on a 15' Maverick


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Try to run non ethanol gas thru it with stabilizer. Once the non ethanol gas is throughout the system pull off the gas line and run it dry. A battery tender would also be a good idea.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

There are a couple experienced techs on here who may chime in, but if you add some stabilizer to your fuel tank you should be good. Might also be prudent to go ahead and do an annual service (change filters, oil, lower unit oil, etc) so it's all ready to go when you return. Mud dabbers sometimes build nests in cowling if engines sit idle. A cover may or may not be a solution.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You can also do a fogging that way there will be residual lubricant on the cylinders when you return.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

If it’s fuel injected do not run it dry! That’s a real quick way to burn up the fuel cooled and lubricated electric pump in the vst! Do as the others have said... Buy some Non E fuel and some stabil. Run the boat if possible with the non E fuel then Top the tank off with non E and stabil again. Now, pull your spark plugs and spray “just a little” fogging oil in the cylinders with the motor trimmed up. Reinstall plugs and she’s ready to sit for a spell!


----------



## Ben T (Jan 17, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> If it’s fuel injected do not run it dry! That’s a real quick way to burn up the fuel cooled and lubricated electric pump in the vst! Do as the others have said... Buy some Non E fuel and some stabil. Run the boat if possible with the non E fuel then Top the tank off with non E and stabil again. Now, pull your spark plugs and spray “just a little” fogging oil in the cylinders with the motor trimmed up. Reinstall plugs and she’s ready to sit for a spell!


Thanks, I only have non ethanol gas in my boat. Lucky they have that here. I will follow your directions. 
Ben


----------

